# Please identify this platy



## Lizard1079 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have 6 different types of platies in my 10 gallon tank and I know what each one is except for this particular one. It's the one with the blue-ish/green-sh/silver body. Thanks for your help!  Oh, and the Mickey Mouse platy next to her just had babies! I managed to save 10 and can't wait to see them grow up! Yep, I am a proud mama! lol


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I would say its a wagtail platy looking at it, could be wrong.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think that could be a "Dawn Platy". We have one ourselves 
It could also be a "Parrot Platy" otherwise known as a Variable Platy, which means it can have almost any color variation. It could even be the result of a swordtail breedind with a platy and producing those spectacular colors. 
I can't seem to find a pure species platy that looks exactly like yours so it looks like you have either a hybrid or a "mutt" platy, lol


----------



## Lizard1079 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. She is bigger than any of my other platies... she probably is a mutt, but she's definitely a pretty mutt!  I'm hoping she eventually drops fry... it would be neat to see what color variations she could produce!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

It's always fun to put lots of different colored livebearers together and see what happens! 
Some people are like breed purists and wouldn't llike the interbreeding but I don't see how it can hurt when it's producing new and interesting colors. After all, most of them can interebreed with swordtails and that's probably why there are so many colors today in the first place... I bet some of the ones people try to keep "pure" aren't even pure platies, probably more like a mix of swords and platies.


----------



## Lissa_678 (Mar 1, 2010)

Pretty neat colours...I want one like that! The ones I have right now are so boring.. Hopefully local fish store will have some good stock when I bring in my fry to trade.


----------



## Trillion (Feb 28, 2010)

It can't be a dawn play- they have red tails. It could be a kind i have seen called a rainbow Blue platy, but I don't remember if it had the black tail. Maybe its just a cross between a rainbow blue and a red wag (or some other cross)? Or maybe there is a variety of a rainbow blue thats a wag.


Edit: The store I was at today had some just like it that were called rainbow blue platies. I actually bought one they were so pretty!


----------

